# Would there be any interest



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I'm thinking of breeding this summer. I'd like to breed my two CTs who are coming soon. Their pictures are below. My worry is the fry, There could be a large amount and I would not want to have to cull healthy fry just because I couldn't find homes. So if I did breed would anyone be interested in one or some of the fry?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would if you were in Canada... Mind hopping the boarder and sending me some? lol I'd love some crowntails without buying from AB.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

This summer or next summer? You're on Long Island, right?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to. But I live in Australia, it would cost a fortune to get it here. And im not sure it'd like the trip too much.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I also would be interested, but the P&H + travel to Australia time just wouldn't end up well I think.

I know exactly how you feel though, it is currently what is preventing me from pursuing breeding. However I'm actually considering selling them onto the original PFS I bought Victor from, as they are the only fish store I've seen that treat the Bettas well  We shall see.

Good luck though


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> This summer or next summer? You're on Long Island, right?


It would be this summer. 

@ Banicks I don't trust any fish store here. As a last resort I would probably see about selling to one local LPS


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

@ Yaoilover12397 I am so jealous that you have a siberian husky!!!
I hope you have luck finding people to take some of your fry if you do breed.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the female and would likely love to adopt some of the fry some time.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

ooooh, i would be


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So there is about 3 or 4 people who would like? Anyone else?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to, but i dont have the money, and im starting up my own spawns here soon so i wouldnt have the room


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

i would love a fry or two


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I bet they will be pretty :-D If im not in alaska, i'd be interested...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would be interested, but I can't completely commit, and if I did, I would only be getting one fish. That's all I could squeeze in haha. But I think that your pair will make beautiful babies.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, I never expected this much interest.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I might be interested also. Awesome fish your getting.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah, they're gorgeous betta! 
i didn't specify earlier, but i'd probably be interested in a pair.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

What can I say. I have a soft spot for crowntails, and that pair is beautiful.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

i would love to have a crowntail form those beauties... how ever ilive in florida ns the shipping can be costly.. but i would consider if its not to expensive from new york pm with some details


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> What can I say. I have a soft spot for crowntails, and that pair is beautiful.


 
Their the best


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 3 CT girls, and 2 CT boys. But I think I could find room for a couple more.  I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahh. I used to have a female and a male crown tail, they are just stunning.
I would be more than honored to have one or a few fry.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would LOVE some of the fry, but sadly I'm in Canada. I should really start my own breeding project LOL


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so glad. I will surely breed this summer then and bring the fry here first to sell when I have them as long as I get more then two. Which I'm sure I will.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know it's a bit early to decide on this, but do you have any idea what you'll ask for them? Like, do you know what the minimum or maximum price would be?
I'm not super stingy, so I don't mind. I'm just curious.
Also, would you be willing to ship to Florida?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking something like 3-5 dollars per fry depending on how many I get as well as how the tails turn out.

There would only be DOA cover for express shipping as well. And depending on how many you get I would offer discount for bulk buyers. Florida would be some place I would be perfectly okay with shipping to.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Neat! Hopefully this Christmas I will get a larger tank, and start a sorority, and maybe if you have some females...well...yeah.
And of course a male! Just so handsome!
Would you be alright shipping to Ohio?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm 90% Sure as long as your from the U.S that shipping won't be an issue.


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wonderful. I know this might be stupid to ask, but do you know in which month you are planning on breeding?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not a stupid question at all. I plan to breed in Late May/Early June. That way in Late August/Early September they will be old enough to sell.

The biggest question at the moment is how many spawns I'm going to do.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

how much for shipping to florida again??


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know shipping. The fry aren't here yet ^^; It would depend on where in Florida you are.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

near miami and yeah i guess that would help they are going to be gorgeous babies.. you have a lovely pair of betta


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gonna need more specific hun. Like a zip code. Thats how the calculator works. But it's fine if you don't want to give it yet. The fry won't be here till 7 ot 8 months from now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's not count our chickens, er, bettas before they hatch. lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol I wasn't planning to XD It may not happen. If I only end up with 5 fry i'll end up keeping them all but if i do end up with like 25+ then i'd want to make sure they all got good homes.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So aparently the male I'd set to buy is "sick" so he won't sell him to me. I'm still getting the female. But I'm not sure on what male of his to get to breed with her.

I was thinking this male. http://www.bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/CT/CT091120M.html Would their still be intrest if i did him and her for the fry?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

oops


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You're right, dramaqueen! 
I only have 6 fry from my last spawn. I'm planning to keep them all. However, you never know


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought you couldnt breed ct with ct much like dt with dt because of the high number of mutations that could occur? :-? or am i wrong?

lovely female :-D sorry about the male:-(


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I would still be interested. At least he's honest and isn't sending you a sick fish and blaming it on the shipping. The new guy is just as gorgeous. 
@BettaHeart I'm pretty sure that you can breed CT to CT without any trouble.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well he told me today that the fish is better. There was sometihng about sold thing next to his name. I think he tried to sell it to someone else and got caught. 

Needless to say I'm buying the first original male that was planned. 

Although if in a month that blue boy doesn't sell I may end up with him to. >.< Betta shock Collar needed. Tisia has infected me.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea, if that blue guy doesn't go in a while, I'd grab him too. Who knows, you might even end up breeding him to the same female in the future.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I might, if I have room though I may do two breedings. I have another CT girl i'm getting from the same seller. So I could do two breedings maybe.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

True true. This is so exciting, and I'm not even the one with the fish. XD


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol yeah. I gopt that way watchjing other peoples spawn logs as well. I'm so excited. I wish it was January already so I could start getting my prep ready for breeding.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to but I think it would cost alot to get it here to Australia and i dont know how the little guy would go with the long distance


----------

